
Alleged Super Micro spy-chip: What do we know – and who is telling the truth? - ofrzeta
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/04/supermicro_bloomberg/
======
stephengillie
The Supermicro ad in the middle of the post is delicious irony.

> _Supermicro wraps crypto-blanket around server firmware to hide it from
> malware injectors READ MORE_

